# Boss MetalZone



## Mostdistortion (Dic 20, 2007)

Cuando encuentre el pcb tambien lo posteo.......... lo tenía, pero no se donde
Espero a alguien le sirva


----------



## Dano (Dic 21, 2007)

Pocoexperto: Te separo el mensaje tuyo para armar un tema nuevo, asi el foro queda ordenado.

Saludos


----------



## crimsonjazzbass (Dic 21, 2007)

Si no mal veo o creo, este circuito es para un pedal Boss Metal? si es así, tengo una pregunta sobre el armado de pedales para guitarras o bajos. El tema es q por internet circulan infinidad de circuitos de tales pedales. A lo q voy, estoy equivicado en la idea de q por mas q armemos esos pedales suenen de como suenan los originales?! Lo digo por la calidad de los materiales
Si alguien me puede aclarar estas dudas, seria genial!


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 23, 2007)

Antes que nada gracias Dano,
crimsonjazzbass, hay una diferencia, pero es mínima, por lo general, no es perceptible por el oído humano.
Lo que le da la calidad es el diseño del circuito. Yo arme varios pedales "reciclando" radios viejas y suenan igual que las muestras de esos mismos pedales en internet, lo que aveces retrasa el armado es conseguir algunos componentes con valores "raros"

Saludos.


----------



## crimsonjazzbass (Dic 24, 2007)

aja, yo pregunto esto por q tengo una experiencia con dos pedales Boss Delay, uno Japones y el otro Taiwanez, de mismo modelo. Probandolos, el japones es un caño! tira sonidos muy locos, encambio el taiwanez es muy pobre, ni llega a tirar esos sonidos. 
Por eso me imagino q puede llegar a ser el tema de la calidad de los componentes


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 27, 2007)

mmm... Ya si es mucha la diferencia, pensarìa que es otro el circuito (Simplemente marketing: un circuito algo simplificado para reducir costos) , o que alguno esté andando mal (?)
De la primera opción, es algo que se me ocurre, porque que sé que las guitarras Fender japonesas tiene una calidad bastante inferior respecto a las de EE.UU. ó mexicanas
Mi primer distorsiòn fué un drivemaster de Marshall (Semireciclado-Semi componentes nuevos) y no le noto la diferencia con el original, que lo tiene un amigo...

Saludos.


----------



## Mostdistortion (Ene 16, 2008)

Y acá hay un PCB...
http://web.tiscali.it/boxsmt2clone2005home/index.htm
Donde hay una muestra de sonido y todo,
No adjunte el .zip porque ocupa algo de 3 mb.!

Saludos.

PD: Yo no lo armé a este circuito.


----------



## silvia espinel (Nov 10, 2008)

me gustaria saber q tal es el sonido real me sirve para tocar thrash algo asi como dri porfa e gustria q me dieras una repuesta rapida


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 11, 2008)

silvia, yo tuve uno por varios años y lo podes usar perfectamente para trash.
el nivel de dist es bien alto


----------



## Machimbre (Nov 11, 2008)

Escuchalo acá http://www.imeem.com/people/2kHcLD//music/Bqv-eUKI/boss_metal_zone/
Saludos


----------



## silvia espinel (Dic 20, 2008)

quisiera saber si algen ya lo armo pues yo lo construi y no me funciono me gustria q me dieran una respuedta rapida vale muchas gracias nos vemos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2008)

silvia espinel dijo:
			
		

> quisiera saber si algen ya lo armo pues yo lo construi y no me funciono me gustria q me dieran una respuedta rapida vale muchas gracias nos vemos


Ya te contestaron en la pagina anterior



			
				hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> silvia, yo tuve uno por varios años y lo podes usar perfectamente para trash.
> el nivel de dist es bien alto


----------



## hazard_1998 (Dic 20, 2008)

aclaro antes de que infieran con mi respuesta. el que tuve era original y cuando deje de tocar lo vendi, nunca lo arme, si el circuito que armaste no funciona deberias ver que es lo que le sucede e ir revisando el circuito..


----------



## silvia espinel (Dic 23, 2008)

gracias por responderme pero creeme ya lo revice mejor dicho ya me salto piedra todo esta bien y no funciona  bueno q se le hace


----------



## daniel1 (Jul 7, 2009)

hola , alguien  tiene el pcb del boss overdrive1
me encantaria copiarlo,  hice un fuzz face y estoy con el tube screamer 808
si alguien le interesa subo las pcb


----------



## Dave Mustaine (Abr 3, 2010)

No me pasarian la lista de componentes y si es posible la vista de el lado del cobre.
Porque hay algunos componentes que no se entiende mucho los valores.


----------



## Emi77 (Abr 4, 2010)

Fijate este, esta completo y ademas es el mod de keeley que mejora algunos aspectos

http://www.guitarrista.org/2008/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=30718&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

Saludos!!


----------



## chacarock (Oct 10, 2010)

Hola silvia, estaria bueno que postees, algunas fotos del proyecto y el esquema y pcb que usaste, quizas, entre todos y con todos los datos podriamos llegar a algo, hace rto que me interesa este pedal, pero me parecio un poco complicado

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 10, 2010)

chacarock dijo:


> Hola silvia, estaria bueno que postees, algunas fotos del proyecto y el esquema y pcb que usaste, quizas, entre todos y con todos los datos podriamos llegar a algo, hace rto que me interesa este pedal, pero me parecio un poco complicado
> 
> saludos


    
Chaca: Estás respondiendo un mensaje con dos años de antigüedad!!!


----------



## chacarock (Oct 17, 2010)

JAJAJA, tenes razon perdon, no me di cuenta del cartelito que ponen ahora sobre la antiguedad demas de 6 meses, perdon

saludos


----------



## juansalvo94 (Oct 26, 2010)

en fin... funciona el MT2 posteado cn pcb y todo?, no tengo ganas de ponerme a diseñar 

alguien lo armo?

salu2


----------



## chacarock (Oct 31, 2010)

nop, la unica persona que lo armo, dijo que no funciona, pero no puso fotos ni nada asi que anda a saber,

yo tengo un proyecto del metal zone, nunca lo arme todabia, pero parece bastante completo, si me hago un tiempito en la semana lo subo

saludos


----------



## Froylan (Ene 27, 2011)

si pueden subir el diagrama en algun simulador como circuitmaker o proteus no le entiendo muy bien al igual que algunas espesificaciones del pcb.


----------



## Electronec (Ene 27, 2011)

chacarock dijo:


> nop, la unica persona que lo armo, dijo que no funciona, pero no puso fotos ni nada asi que anda a saber,
> 
> yo tengo un proyecto del metal zone, nunca lo arme todabia, pero parece bastante completo, si me hago un tiempito en la semana lo subo
> 
> saludos



Lo tengo en proyecto a medio o largo plazo.

Saludos.


----------



## gonmet (Feb 8, 2011)

Hola a todos.
Yo lo armé al mt2 con el pcb que aparece en la página guitarrista.org, y funciona, con el único detalle que el pcb tiene 2 errores que hay que tener en cuenta al hacerlo. Estos errores entán mostrados en la página 2 del mismo post de guitarrista.org.
Animensé a hacerlo que suena muy bien.


----------



## juansalvo94 (Jun 16, 2012)

Tarde un poco.. pero seguro volvia a pasar por aca... Ahora me fijo en el pcb y cuando tenga tiempo lo voy a realizar, gracias por el dato gonmet!


----------

